# RIP Col. Bruce Hampton wow



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow. What a way to go out. On his 70th birthday and look at the musicians on stage. Many great memories from ARU codetalkers, H.O.R.D.E. festivals. Fiji Mariners.

Amazing.


----------

